# Blood Donations



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

Are stocks running low, and if so where would the most suitable collection point in central Cairo be?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Keep checking all the pages on facebook these are the best source of information for when and where blood and medicine is needed..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you do donate, be extra sure they use a new needle!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Law3andakDam - ?? ???? ?? For donating or requesting blood.


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, followed that link - I'll relay experiences here if called up.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Vacsera (Batal Ahmed Abdel Aziz street, Mohandeseen) does also accept blood donations.


----------

